# Dog shows in my area



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

How can I find information about shows in my area? I do not intend to show max, but would like to maybe show another in the future, and would like to attend some shows and speak with some breeders/ handlers. I checked the akc website, but find it hard to navigate.  Maybe it is just me. Any info would be awesome.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

InfoDog, I think is best way to find out about dog shows in your area. They have really complete lists of shows. You can search by state, if you click on Show Information on the top left corner.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> InfoDog, I think is best way to find out about dog shows in your area. They have really complete lists of shows. You can search by state, if you click on Show Information on the top left corner.[/B]


Absolutely perfect!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Good luck with that! If you find a show you'd like to attend, you can check the breed count to see how many maltese are entered. Sometimes (more often than not) there aren't any maltese entered which makes it a waste of time! Plus you can see what time the maltese go in the ring because you wont' find anybody hanging out except around their ring time.

If you do approach breeders/handlers before they go in the ring, keep in mind they are a LOT easier to talk to after they've shown than when they are scrambling around getting their dogs ready. Believe me, I resemble this remark also! 

I'm an infodog addict so if you need any help finding anything, let me know!


----------

